# Weight gain/protein shakes



## Courtz (Dec 12, 2018)

hi people, so I’m wanting to get back in the gym to get fit and healthy again and I was wondering how it works taking protein shakes( while keeping my insulin intake with the carbs) and just general weight gain tips for a type 1 diabetic overall? Please help


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi Courtz.  I use protein shakes although this is after bike rides and the ones I use are only around 12g carb each.  When I get back my levels are usually falling so I won't normally take insulin for them.  Can't really help with weight gain tips (could do with some myself  ) but if it's bodybuilding/gym work you're looking at then Runsweet has some information that may be useful.

http://www.runsweet.com/diabetes-and-sport/body-building/
http://www.runsweet.com/diabetes-and-sport/gym/


----------

